# Quick Shrimp Scampi Over Linguini with Bacon



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Pardon me but you did what!!!!!!???????? 

Drain off the bacon fat!!!!!

Marsala is spelled with an S not a C and one L not two. Just pickin' at cha. :biggrin2:

That dish sounds good.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Alexa spelled it for me.

yes, no bacon fat...butter and olive oil is enough.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Two Knots said:


> Shrimp Scampi with bacon
> 
> I threw together a shrimp scampi over linguini tonight.
> 
> ...


That looks so Yummy...

Good job Two Knots. :smile:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> *Alexa spelled it for me.*
> 
> yes, no bacon fat...butter and olive oil is enough.


I have a Fire Stick on the TV, it's an Alexa thing. I'm not convinced Alexa ever got out of pre-school.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Leftovers?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

We love scampi but cleaning shrimp is a chore.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I buy the 2 lb. bag of frozen cleaned shrimp. You just have to pull
off the tails.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Is there any other kind of scampi?

A snotty young guy heard me say I was fixing Shrimp Scampi. He told me his brother was a chef and scampi means Shrimp Scampi and I was essentially saying Shrimp Shrimp! I should have told him he was an expert cause he was a shrimp.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Is there any other kind of scampi?
> 
> A snotty young guy heard me say I was fixing Shrimp Scampi. He told me his brother was a chef and scampi means Shrimp Scampi and I was essentially saying Shrimp Shrimp! I should have told him he was an expert cause he was a shrimp.


Interesting. I looked it up. It means prawns. Scampo is prawn. 1930
Etymonline.com
So tell him he's wrong.:devil3:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Has anyone ever had Rock Shrimp? I think they’re regional. Taste like lobster. They’re over on the Space Coast. Tiny, so we get 1.5 dzn at an old popular seafood place “Dixie Crossroads”. First time my daughter an I ate there, instead of bread we were served hush puppies with powder sugar over them. We both said out loud , Hush Puppies, nice. Some old ranchers nearby leaned over towards us an said, “no self respectin southerners call those ‘Hush puppies’, they’re corn fritters.”

Later we discovered a place to buy Rock Shrimp to fix at home.


----------

